# MTL Chain-vaping



## Brommer (9/11/19)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I need some insights for MTL builds. My style of vaping is the “chain style”.
I don’t just take one puff and pass...

The problem is with the heat generated the coil gunks up quite quickly. At the moment I am trying a 26g kanthal, 2mm, coming in at 0.99ohms running at 20w. My wick is fairly tight to ensure enough “tails” in the juice holes.

Any advice would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/11/19)

Maybe 20watts is a bit high for a 1ohm build. I like building lower ohm + -0.5ohm on low watts 20w, specially when you chain vape, your first draw is muted but then things heat up slowly but dont get to hot on the lower watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (9/11/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Maybe 20watts is a bit high for a 1ohm build. I like building lower ohm + -0.5ohm on low watts 20w, specially when you chain vape, your first draw is muted but then things heat up slowly but dont get to hot on the lower watts



Thanks, is that with kanthal?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/11/19)

Brommer said:


> Thanks, is that with kanthal?


No I just use ni80 24 or 26ga. But I dont go for the tightest mtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/19)

Hi @Brommer 

What tank are you using ?
And what juice/s

I find some juices gunk the coil and wick quite a bit no matter what build I use

My MTL builds are normally around 0.5 to 0.8 ohms

On my Rose MTL, I have a Vandy Vape Superfine MTL Clapton wire coil - it’s NI80 - comes in at about 0.8 ohms. I vape it MTL at 18 watts and I get about 30-40mls of juice before needing to rewick. Am using Havana Nightz in there from Joose-e-Liqz. It’s a superb tobacco. Gunks up the wick medium, not too much. But after a rewick it’s great. 

On my Reo RM2 I have a different setup, it’s a parallel coil. Kanthal 29g - 5 double wraps. Comes to 0.45 ohms. I use that to get more surface area. It’s effectively a dual coil but parallel wrapped. So you get 10 wraps instead of 5. Coil wire is thin so there is very little ramp up. At that resistance the power on the mech is about 30 watts, or 15 watts to each coil. The vape is unbelievably good but I rewick after every Reo bottle - about 5ml. I use a Net tobacco in there which is Blackbird and that gunks the wicks quite badly. I could get two bottles or around 12ml but it’s easy to rewick so I just do it every bottle. I don’t chain vape it though. Just a few toots here and there. I make it stronger Nic so it’s all I need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

